# sour apple help



## Moerse Rooikat (9/5/18)

hi all 
here is my sour apple love it to bits, it just needs some more depth to it so i got me same 
tfa champagne and same fw citrus soda
now the q is what % do i add these two in ?
sour apple v2
cap double apple 7%
tfa green aple 6%
cap super sweet 1%
sour flavour tfa 3%
citrus soda fw ?%
champagne tfa ?%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/5/18)

@KZOR what se jy hoeveel?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/5/18)

I would not add at more than 0.5% each for fear of changing the essential character of the juice. Not sure if they will add more depth though. What about a bit of INW Vanilla Shisha or FA Marshmallow in stead?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/5/18)

Andre said:


> I would not add at more than 0.5% each for fear of changing the essential character of the juice. Not sure if they will add more depth though. What about a bit of INW Vanilla Shisha or FA Marshmallow in stead?


oo ok was going to go 3 %
will start at .5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/5/18)

I would adjust some of the flavours there as you may have some muting happening. This is just my suggestion:

sour apple v2
cap double apple 3% (from 7)
tfa green aple 4% (from 6)
cap super sweet 0.5% (from 1)
sour flavour tfa 1.5% (from 3)
citrus soda fw ?% - I would leave this out completely
champagne tfa % this provides a flat white wine vibe and I am not sure it is needed here

If you need that "tang" then I would suggest Lemonade, You can add 3% or so of FW Lemonade to kick it up a notch.

I agree with @Andre with a bit of vanilla and or marshmallow for depth...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I would adjust some of the flavours there as you may have some muting happening. This is just my suggestion:
> 
> sour apple v2
> cap double apple 3% (from 7)
> ...


thanks will give it a rty

Reactions: Like 1


----------

